# Frequent Bloody Nose



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

My daughter gets bloody noses frequently, quite often when she has allergies acting up or a cold. We've done the ER and cauterizing before but I was wondering if anyone had ideas for things that could help prevent them.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Keep her nose moisturized by spraying it nightly with a saline spray or use a little vaseline on a q-tip to keep it soft. I don't know if you know the trick but Afrin sprayed in the nose during a nose bleed oftentimes helps to shrink the blood vessel and stop the bleeding enough for it to scab over. But the biggest thing we've found is the nightly saline spray has pretty much eliminated all nose bleeds around here.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Keep a humidefier running in the house at all times during the winter, especially if you heat with a fireplace or stove.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

..


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

A definite yes on the humidifier, especially if you have the heat on. Sterile saline spray on occasion if her allergies are flaring or the air is really dry.

.....Alan.


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

My brother would get frequent nose bleeds when he was younger, Dr said that the capilaries in his nose were enlarged and to take Vit C.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks...we have had some luck with the vasaline but for some reason she doesn't really like putting that in her nose. Maybe a little more vit c will help


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

my son always got nose bleeds and one day he got one while we where out shopping. An old man stopped us and told me to give him a small box of raisons a day and it would stop. Figured it couldnt hurt. It worked! Worked for my grand daughter too


----------



## lilmommajnn (Aug 7, 2002)

Keep the nasal passages moisturized. My brother was having frequent nosebleeds...found out they were caused by dry, sharp boogers cutting the tissue in his nose when he would rub or blow it.


----------



## billy (Nov 21, 2005)

SHELBY said:


> My brother would get frequent nose bleeds when he was younger, Dr said that the capilaries in his nose were enlarged and to take Vit C.


My uncle had frequent nose bleeds and the doctor recommended lemons.


----------

